# African Dwarf frogs/Male Betta



## winebottle (Apr 3, 2013)

I've read from multiple sources that Bettas/African dwarf frogs can coexist peaceably to a certain degree with the only issue being food. But what is the general rule of thumb, is it wise to house them together in a cylindrical 3.2 gallon setting or would the frog need a rectangular one for more room to move? Also are filters a requirement as they are surface breathers? Any tips or suggestions or is it better to have two male frogs in a separate tank?


----------



## bettafishy life pineapple (Dec 10, 2013)

i never had any luck with adfs they always died. to start it really depends on how docile your betta is. i think in a 3.2 gallon you should be fine and the cylindrical thing should be fine and no filters are not a requirement they will be just fine without it and yes the main problem with adfs and bettas is the food issue the adfs have a hard time finding food and by thatt time the betta has eaten it so as long as you can distract ur betta long enough for ur frog to eat you will be great. hope this helped!! good luck.


----------



## AkidaFish (Jul 11, 2013)

bettafishy life pineapple said:


> i never had any luck with adfs they always died. to start it really depends on how docile your betta is. i think in a 3.2 gallon you should be fine and the cylindrical thing should be fine and no filters are not a requirement they will be just fine without it and yes the main problem with adfs and bettas is the food issue the adfs have a hard time finding food and by thatt time the betta has eaten it so as long as you can distract ur betta long enough for ur frog to eat you will be great. hope this helped!! good luck.



Maybe the reason yours always died is because of all the above.

Filters in the aquarium are essential to the survival of most aquatic animals. ADFs included. It may take longer for their water to become toxic when compared to something like a betta fish, but it still will.

I have an ADF housed with my very aggressive betta. I'm sure I just have a very mean frog, but after the first few days of being in my tank, the frog started defending itself and chomped down on the betta's head. To this day, months later my betta doesn't even go anywhere near the frog. In fact he runs away from it half the time.

Be warned though, most ADFs do not do this. Many times, usually when there isn't much space available for the frog to hide in, the betta can kill a frog. I've found that the most important variable for keeping the frogs healthy is a very large floor space for him to explore combined with different scattered decorations he can use to hide.

If you can supply a large, varied floorspace, the frog should be fine. The betta will attack him a lot at first, but what you have to do is use your fingers to keep the betta away from the frog long enough for him to disappear and become comfortable in his environment.


----------

